# Need help



## Carljr1975 (7 mo ago)

I got a cub cadet and I took off the filter on the rear end and all the fluid ran out is it apostcto do this


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Carljr1975, welcome to the tractor forum.

If the filter is below fluid level, yes fluid will run out. Normally you drain the fluid, change the filter, then add new fluid.


----------



## Carljr1975 (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello Carljr1975, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If the filter is below fluid level, yes fluid will run out. Normally you drain the fluid, change the filter, then add new fluid.


Ok got nother question why would fluid not be coming thro the metel line coming from beside the filter to top of the pump


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Carljr1975 said:


> Ok got nother question why would fluid not be coming thro the metal line coming from beside the filter to top of the pump


Not knowing the model number and year, it's now getting harder to answer the questions.


----------

